# 98 GMC 3500 T/Case PROBLEMS?



## BBChevy (Jan 11, 2004)

1998 GMC 3500 1-Ton Dually 4L80E Trans
Heres the Problem?
Towed a Constrution Trailer about 125 so.of me last Night,after the Trailer was loaded,i was sliding around a bit in 2WD,so i reached down and pulled it in 4WD.After we pulled out onto the Roadway i pulled the Lever back to 2WD!But,it would NOT come out of 4WD?So,i drove about a block in 4WD.This was after I put the T/Case in 2WD?When i Stopped,and moved the Lever again.I shut the Truck off and when it was restarted i pulled the T/Case Lever into 2H and nothing but a Grinding NOISE,whenever you try to go into 4WDH or 2WD(Souds just Like 2 Gears Trying to go together but they wont Stop to Engage)Now,4WD Low works Fine!
So,tell Me?How BADD is this?Im Sure that something in the T/Case is Busted!
ANY HELP,is APPRECIATED!!!
THANK YOU
Greg Reed


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

Its not busted. The "dildo" was just staying partially engaged. When that happens Stop , put in 2wd then reverse for about 10-20 feet.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

That noise is scary, but it is only because the trans is still turning, you probably stepped on the brake but with the t-case in neutral it doesn't matter. You either need to put both in neutral and wait for the trans to stop, or better yet shut it off then put it in 2wd then restart it. Not an uncommon event, especially with the additional load of the trailer on the driveline. Don't worry about it, it will be fine. Worst case scenario is the 4wd actuator may go bad and need to be replaced, but I wouldn't worry about it. I'm sure with a little stop and go it would have disengaged itself eventually. Sometimes it takes a minute with these systems.


----------



## BBChevy (Jan 11, 2004)

*T/Case*

WELL Guys?
Still cant get the Tranfer case in 2WD or 4WDH?
The only Gear that i have is 4WDL?
I was Finally able to get the BARGE in My Garage?Shes up on all 6 Wheels Reasting as we Speak.I'm just NOT Comfortable Pulling the T/Case,but from what i've checked its about the only Move i have Left?
Will the Truck on Jack stands Running,with the Trans in N and the T/Case in N.As soon as you Put the T/Case in either 2WD or 4WDH,the Engine will Speed up about 3 to 500 Rpms and i can Hear something in the T/Case Spinning?
Let me Ask this?Is Low Range Gear Driven?
And,Is High Range Chain Driven?The Reason i Ask,is that can the Chain be Broken(IF THERE IS 1) With that Being the Only Reason i would Have Low Range Only?
All of the Linkege is Working Fine.
What does the Switch above the Frt D/Shaft do,is it a Selector Indicator Switch?
I have thi Feeling?That the T/Case NEEDS to Be Removed?
THANKS
Greg


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

Your Transfer case should be a Borg Warner Unit. I think either the 4401 or 4470. There should be a tag on the T-case that tells. I believe both are chain driven. I really can't help you on why its grinding. I know that if you don't move the lever in one continuous movement in or out of 4LO, grinding of the gears can occur. Good luck.

Wayne


----------



## BBChevy (Jan 11, 2004)

*T/Case*

Just wanted to let you Guys inon the Problem?
There is 2-Gears that the Teeth are almost completely Ate rite off of.So,i will Order the Parts and get it back together!
Later 
G


----------

